# Fly casters and how to hatch them?



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there, anyone got any tips about successfully hatching curled wing/ bottle flies? I have just got some casters but in the past they haven't always emerged , at the moment they are loose in a plastic container, should they be on slightly damped sawdust or towel? I wonder if they dry out easily, also can I keep casters in the fridge or is it just a bit too cold? Many thanks for any reply.


----------



## lcpete (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi sorry I can't advise specifically but just wanted to check that you are not using casters bought from a fishing shop
In my opinion they would not be suitable for feeding to reptiles as dye is added to maggots to colour them and you definitely don't want your reptile to be eating that dye


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

hi there, thanks for your concerns, but no defo not coloured maggots, these are from a reptile livefood breeder, they have curled wings so can't fly off and just walk. I did know someone who said to me they were very proud as had raised a sparrow chick, when I asked him he said the maggots were from a fishing shop and were in fact all bright red. Yikes. :bash:


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Cicindela said:


> Hi there, anyone got any tips about successfully hatching curled wing/ bottle flies? I have just got some casters but in the past they haven't always emerged , at the moment they are loose in a plastic container, should they be on slightly damped sawdust or towel? I wonder if they dry out easily, also can I keep casters in the fridge or is it just a bit too cold? Many thanks for any reply.


It is very easy - leave them in warm conditions. 

But it is important where you bought them - some sellers sell curly wing flies chilled (or frozen ) for ages....they never hatched


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there, thanks for the tip- I have actually bought several pots of curly wings from three different companies and had success rate of 20% and the last pot only 1 fly hatched, even the company i got them from said they only had limited success so wont be buying again til the livefood suppliers work out how to store them, shame because they were a good source of food.
Thanks again.: victory:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I know this isn't what you asked but if you're looking for an alternative if you leave calci-worms they will mature into adult soldier flies - these also make good feeders.


----------



## CreepyBugs (May 14, 2016)

I've only tried to use these once, bought curly wing ones from a live food shop, but they all hatched out in the post on the way to me, so I received a small pot of a black smush of half dead and half stuck together flys. Wasn't good.


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there, certainly do soldier flies- very successful and the phelsuma go nuts for them.I also let waxworms hatch into moths- they love them too. 
I've given up on curled wing- 
Your pot of curled wing fly mush was about as successful as my pots that I've ordered form 3 different livefood companies- last pot i had only ONE fly hatched out.
I did order casters from worms direct and the hatch rate of the casters is 100% - lovely clean healthy casters and flies.
Cheers.


----------

